# the good music thread links please



## fleamailman (Jan 10, 2012)

("...well the idea is just to share that music you like to hear..." went the goblin simply linking those streams he liked hoping that others would do so too, adding "...these are mine likes at this point, what's yours then...")


The Grace - Neverending White Lights

Kings of leon - Sexes on fire

les rita mitsouko - les amants

Los Campesinos! - The Sea Is a Good Place to Think of the Future


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/1524-what-do-you-listen.html


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 10, 2012)

First five songs to shuffle up on Itunes after question is posed:

1. Oasis- The Meaning of Soul
2. Righteous Brothers- Just Once In My Life
3. Beach Boys- Vegetables
4. Love, Guess Who- Martha and the Vendellas
5. Radiohead- Bullet Proof... I wish I was

Love these threads!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 10, 2012)

This forum already has a thread like this...


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 10, 2012)

("...no, no, no humans, this thread is where one links one's favorite tracks, thus making it very easy and fun to click onto them..." replied the goblin, adding "...do mention why you like them or comment on choice of others if you wish, but please don't make the reader do the legwork now, instead addict the reader into feeling this thread upon your forum is where he'll actually get what he's looking for directly...", where naturally the goblin could have just said that he liked x or y or z leaving the reader to search for them, but instead he went and found the link for the reader's ease, adding "...leave the other thread going, there's no harm in having both now, only if you're going to post here, please link the stream for the readers sake as I'm sure you would appreciate that thought if and when something you like is either hard to find, or where there are many versions that might confuse the reader here...")

 Freelance Whales: "Generator 1st Floor" (Tiny SXSW Concert) 

Freelance Whales - Generator ^ Second Floor


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what I listen to =)

Leaves' Eyes Elegy

Leaves' Eyes Norwegian Lovesong

Leaves' Eyes The Thorn


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> This forum already has a thread like this...


*Sigh*
That is _EXACTLY_ why I linked it. I'm glad you noticed...


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 10, 2012)

I know you knew dear, I was pointing it out in a matter of fact way to emphasize your posting.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> I know you knew dear, I was pointing it out in a matter of fact way to emphasize your posting.


Oh, I knew you knew. I just wrote that in the wrong tone, apparently.
I was sighing at the people who continued to post...

Woops. Lol.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 10, 2012)

The OP should have looked, I agree. However, you posted a link with no context so it may have been missed that you were pointing to the other thread. Hence my posting. 

There might be enough room for both threads since this is specificly asking for links to great tunes where as the other one just asked what we liked.  "There's more than one way to skin a kitty."

Tone? What tone? I heard no tone in your post.  I'm too tired to infer jack atm, so no worries.


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 10, 2012)

(and with that the goblin returned, saying "...I'll try to keep my comments minimal here as I'd really appreciate knowing what links you have to offer readers here, and already I have come across Leaves' Eye like this, so keep them coming please and thanks in advance then...")

 groove armada - superstylin 

Green Day - Give Me Novacaine

Green Day - Macy's Day Parade


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with both Xanados and The Blue Lotus here.  We already have enough music threads so please use the one Xanados linked to for this.


----------

